# كيف تحافظى على بيتك وتكونى انت الملكة فيه



## ramzy1913 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://

البيت مملكة زاهية تحلم بتأسيسه كل فتاة، تظل الفتاة تحلم بإنشاء وتأسيس منزل يخصها بحيث يقوم على الحب والأمن والسلام، هادئ ومنظم ومفعم بالعطف والحب والحنان.

ولكن يظل عامل الثقة بشريك الحياة هو أهم الدعائم الذي ترتكز عليها عملية البناء للمنزل الزوجي، بجانب القناعة التامة بان هذا الشريك هو الشريك الأمثل في كل شيء، مع الاعتراف بأن لكل إنسان نقائصه، حيث لا يوجد إنسان مكتمل ولكن هذه النقائص يمكن التغاضي عنها بحيث لا تكون ذات أهمية للطرف الآخر، وأنه بالحب والعطف والحنان يمكن تلاشيها وعدم الالتفات إليها .

في بداية الأمر يكون اهتمام الزوج بجمال الزوجة وكلامها وكل الأمور الحسية والمادية، ولكن حينما يتم الارتباط وتنجب الزوجة بعدها يلتفت الزوج للجمال الروحي لزوجته حيث الأخلاق الطيبة والصداقة والاحترام المتبادل والمعاملة الحسنة حيث يصبح الزوجان رفيقي الحياة ولا يستطيع أحدهما فراق الآخر لأنه أصبح لها بمثابة رفيق الروح .
فالزوج يصبح يحن لرفيق روحه أينما حل، فإذا سافرت الزوجة لبضع أيام في مهمة أو أصابها مرض، قلق الزوج واضطربت حياته ولا يهدأ باله إلا بقدوم الزوجة .



وأولى الخطوات لامتلاك المملكة


- فرض أسس النظام بالمنزل؛ فالمنزل مكون من عدة أغراض وهذه الأغراض موضوعة بعدة غرف، لذا يستوجب على الزوجة ترتيب كل هذه الأغراض بالصورة المثلى بحيث تكون سهلة التناول وفي نفس الوقت مصنفة بطريقة يسهل الوصول إليها , ويجب أن يتم التصنيف بوضع كل صنف من الأشياء المستخدمة بالمنزل في مكان واحد، مثلا يمكن ترتيب كل الأشياء المستخدمة في ا لنظافة في مكان واحد بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها في أي وقت ومن أي أحد من أفراد الأسرة وهكذا .....

يجب أن تدرك الزوجة أين تقع كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالمنزل حيث يعتبر كل شيء يقع تحت نظرتها وحمايتها، حتى الأقلام والمذكرات وألعاب الأطفال يجب إدراك مكانها، فإذا سأل الزوج عن أي غرض وجب أن تحضره الزوجة .

- فرض احترام أبنائك لك: يجب أن تضعي في ذهن أطفالك وجوب احترامك، ففي البدء يمكن معاملتهم برفق وحنان، فإذا رأيت أن هذا الأسلوب جيد يمكن الاستمرار فيه، أما إذا شعرت أنه لم يجد فيمكن استخدام أسلوب أقوى، وإذا لزم الأمر يمكن استخدام أسلوب العنف الخفيف حتى تدركي أن كلامك معمول به ومحترم لدى أبنائك 
- إذا كنت بالمنزل تحتفظين بحيوانات أليفة – يجب أن تعلميها الجلوس بمكان محدد في المنزل، وألا تلج لبعض الغرف وخصوصا تلك الغرف المخصصة لنوم الأطفال؛ لأن الأطباء يمنعون التصاق الحيوانات بالأطفال حيث للحيوانات أمراض معدية ربما تنتقل إلى أولئك الأطفال .

يجب تعليم تلك الحيوانات إلقاء فضلاتها بمكان محدد، ويمكن أن يكون هذا المكان المخصص بركن قصي من حديقة المنزل .

- أن تشرف الزوجة على اختيار ألوان الصبغ التي تزين كل الغرف، وإذا لم يكن لها خاصية اختيار الألوان المناسبة للغرف و الأثاث يمكن استشارة أحد مهندسي الديكور ليختار لها الألوان المناسبة .

- على الزوجة أن تهتم بمظهرها الجسماني، وعليها بممارسة التمارين الرياضية وأداء رياضة المشي، ويا حبذا لو كانت صباحا حيث أن الجسم يكون في قمة النشاط ولان أعضاء الجسم تتحفز لأداء تلك التمارين .

- على الزوجة الاعتناء بمظهرها الخارجي من حيث الاهتمام بالزينة من ارتداء لفساتين جميلة وتسريح جميل وان تظهر بمملكتها بكل جمال وأناقة، وان تحاول التغيير في مظهرها بين كل فنية وأخرى حتى لا يصبح شكلها روتينيا لزوجها، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن تقص شعرها، وأحيانا أخرى تتزين زينة غير زينتها المعهودة وهكذا… فان الحياة تحتاج للتغيير، وكل تغيير يؤدي للانجذاب وتركيز النظر حتى تحدث المقارنة بين الشكل السابق والشكل الحالي .

- حاولي التعبير عن نفسك في كل الأمور التي بالمنزل، يجب أن يكون لك كلمتك المنزل وفي كل شؤونه، حتى الأمور التي تخص زوجك من مشاكل يجب أن تكوني حاضرة معه بالرأي والنصح إذا أمكن ذلك، لا تستنكفي الأمور، ولا تستصغري رأيك – يمكنك الإدلاء برأيك، فإن كان سديدا يمكن العمل به وإن لم يكن سديدا فللزوج حرية عدم العمل به، وإن لم يعمل به فهذا لا يقلل من مكانتك، فربما يكون رأيك سديداً، ولم يعمل به وحينما يشعر بخطئه يرجع لرأيك.

- حاولي فرض شخصيتك بالحب والعطف والحنان على أطفالك وزوجك، وإن الاهتمام الذي تظهرينه لهم إنما يعبر عن مدى شعورك تجاههم، ومهما كبر الطفل فإنه يشعر بمدى الدور الهام الذي تلعبينه في حياته وأنه محتاج لكل كلمة تتفوهين بها.

- شاهدي البرامج التلفزيونية الهادفة، ولا تركني لمشاهدة البرامج الغثة، حاولي أيضا جذب بناتك وأولادك لمشاهدة البرامج الهادفة والتي يستفيدون منها في حياتهم بجانب ذلك اقرئي المجلات النسائية الهادفة، حيث إنها تمدك بكل التجارب والمعلومات الأنثوية التي تضيف على مملكتك كل الجمال والتذوق الأجمل .

- عليك الاهتمام بتزيين المنزل بكل أنواع الزهور الجميلة المنظر، حيث إنها تعطر أرجاء المنزل بالرائحة العطرة وتضفي راحة لكل من يدخل المنزل .

أيتها الزوجة .... يجب أن تعملي كل ما تشعرين بأنه جميل لإثراء مملكتك، فالنظافة تعتبر الركن الأساسي لعملية بناء عش زوجية هانئ، ومهما كان شكل ذلك العش فإنه سوف يكون هانئا وسعيدا إذا خلصت النية وقويت الإرادة لبلوغ ذلك ا لمرام


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا رمزى 

على الموضوع القيم 

والمعلومات المهمه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اختى العزيزة الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الراائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 يناير 2011)

اشكرك كلدانية الرب يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 يناير 2011)

اشكرك الرب يباركك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك كليمو الرب يباركك






Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 فبراير 2011)

.






 .


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا رمزى لنصايح دى وفى الوقت ده 
كنا امبارح بقول لمينا نفسى ازرع ورد بلدى فى الشقة قالها بكرة اجيبهولك عشان لحد الفرح يكون طلع ويبقى شكله حلو


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يتمم لكم على خير والف مليون مبروك بس المهم تعزمونى


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل اوى
ميرسى لك اخ رمزى
الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> ربنا يتمم لكم على خير والف مليون مبروك بس المهم تعزمونى


ميرسى ربنا يخليك شور يفندم


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 فبراير 2011)




----------

